# Old Teddys House AKA Bottle Collectors - July 2014



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2014)

*Mockingbird Battles Rats!*

Sadly no pictures of me battling any rats, taking a shot was the last thing on my mind, but if anyone goes can you ask the rats for some of my ankle back? cheers...

Anyway this place I ventured to a few months ago now, an I need a kick up the backside sometimes so here it is, yet sadly not many bottles hence why the name change, the place has gone downhill it is a deathtrap (which I usually love) but you can easily hurt yourself here, especially with the floors I mean what floors its basically a few floorboards in places with carpets sunk in, under the bed the rats live...aswel as the walls and the ceiling, so at least it keeps them dry an they can live here happy ever after....
Lots of stuff remained in places like odd an ends, but to be honest I wanted out of here as quickly as I got in...

*Stealthstar* has a nice report with some history, i cannot remember any of it sadly, I just know stealthstar did some detective work.

_I dont want to preach to anyone but make sure you do take a medkit with you and make sure you injections are up to date doing this hobby, many of us go blind an forget what may happen especially encountering wild animals an so fourth_ 

Enjoy!


IMGP8240 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8231 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8236 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8235 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8244 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8245 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8246 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8248 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8250 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8259 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8266 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8267 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8268 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8274 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8281 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8285 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8295 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8303 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8307 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8310 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8317 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8318 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8321 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8319 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

_Cheers for looking in - Mockingbird _


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jul 28, 2014)

Great photos! This place looks awesome, although a battle with rats is never a nice thing.


----------



## Dugie (Jul 28, 2014)

I can see what you mean about the floors mate they look warped to hell in places.

Some nice nits left to see like the piano and record players but sounds like a death trap! Glad you go out alive anyway with some nice snaps 

Dugie


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 28, 2014)

love this place your pics are fab, been waiting for this! 
I only saw one rat although I found your encounter quite funny I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have being there!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> love this place your pics are fab, been waiting for this!
> I only saw one rat although I found your encounter quite funny I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have being there!
> Thanks for sharing!



Cheers Stealth, well that one rat must of multiplied very quickly, because before I knew it they was running inside the walls an above my head in the ceiling, then they snuck out from under that bed, an soon I was thinking "why do I do this to myself" while in that room trying a close up lol


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 28, 2014)

Mocking just loves his rats  

You've done it again with you photos, cant fault them


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 28, 2014)

Well they did try to warn you that it's unsafe  Cracking stuff again.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice one MB
yeah its a bit dodgy there - especially that caravan, I thought it was going to tip over when I stepped inside!
I'll take a spade to defend myself against the rats if I go back


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 28, 2014)

Loving this place mate..great shots as always


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 29, 2014)

Very nice indeed sir! Liking the organ shots alot


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 29, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Mocking just loves his rats
> 
> You've done it again with you photos, cant fault them



Lol I hope they never bring Roland back!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 29, 2014)

Brave man! I hate rats just the thought is enough to scare me.Great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 29, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Brave man! I hate rats just the thought is enough to scare me.Great photos thanks for sharing.



Cheers flyboys, not the nicest of places, saw two before even entering, few bites an so fourth but I shall live, I'd never seen so many rats to be fair, probably felt very threatened inside due to cramp conditions and the floors ect ect  can't blame them really


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 29, 2014)

Was totally worth it for the photos! My fave has to be the detail on the organ, but the whole set is lush! 
Brilliant stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 29, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Was totally worth it for the photos! My fave has to be the detail on the organ, but the whole set is lush!
> Brilliant stuff, thanks for sharing



Wow cheers matey what a compliment, I do love organs an pianos


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 29, 2014)

You really are pushing the envelope for your art - first maggots, now rats - Hope you disinfected the wounds & will keep an eye on them for red lines or circles..... You seem to be moving up the food chain I hope it's not badgers next 'cause they can really do some damage.


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 30, 2014)

Well worth the effort mate, it shows too, some cracking shots there....


----------



## Kezz44 (Jul 30, 2014)

Great looking place! Nice work!


----------

